# I think this is a good Gar for Lake Lanier



## taylanemilyme (May 3, 2010)




----------



## taylanemilyme (May 3, 2010)

ha I see my Brother-in law already stuck it on here. Cool


----------



## gaharleyboy (May 3, 2010)

A friend of mine shot one bout that size last year on lanier, got it to the boat and the tip loosened up and it pulled off befor we could stick it again


----------



## S Adams (May 3, 2010)

Thats a good one!


----------



## stev (May 3, 2010)

Did you get it up on the north end


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2010)

I think so too.

Nice fish.


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (May 9, 2010)

Very nice Gar!


----------



## ga bow hunter (May 9, 2010)

That is one good looking gar,but that is one ugly dude.


----------



## bhunter (May 10, 2010)

You better be careful, I know where you work!!!!!!!


----------



## Worley (May 11, 2010)

*Gar*

Great pic, but the fish size to your size...  Great job BH


----------

